# Indonesian: You're very special to me



## GoKyu

Hello all, I just found this forum and would like to ask for a few phrases in Indonesian. My gf is from Medan and this will be my first time visiting her in her home country (I met her originally in Singapore last year.)

Thanks to some internet friends from years ago, I do know a few phrases already, such as:

aku cinta padamu
apa khabar? / khabar baik
Terimah Kasih / Kembali
Aku rindu padamu

and a few other miscellaneous words...

xxx

I'd also like to know a few polite things to say, as I'll be meeting her father as well...

"It's very nice to finally meet you" and phrases like that...

Any other polite things you can think of to say would help a great deal.

Any replies would be most appreciated!

Terimah kasih banyak!

          -Bryan


----------



## Kwunlam

They have a set of "Selamat XXX" just like "Good mornining/evening"...  e.g. "Selamat Pagi" for morning, one for afternoon, "Selamat Pagi" for evening.  

"Permisi dulu" for goodbye


----------



## GoKyu

Oops, I'm sorry, I do know a few of those phrases too:

selamat pagi
selamat tengah hari / selamat sore
selamat malam

selamat tinggal / selamat jalan


I promise that's all I know 

          -Bryan


----------



## BholoTz

hello all, this is my first post. i hope it can be useful for you 

firstly, you can use this as a greetings:

Selamat pagi (good morning) or selamat siang (afternoon) or selamat sore (evening), selamat malam (late evening)

then if you want to say " It's very nice to finally meet you", you can say

"Saya sangat senang dapat bertemu dengan bapak" (if you meet her father) or
"Saya sangat senang dapat bertemu dengan ibu" (if you meet her mother)


-see you-


----------

